# Reaktor 6 query on the correct blocks new.ens file



## b_elliott (Apr 10, 2022)

Hi, I am currently doing a tut featuring Reaktor 5 instead of my newer R6. 

When he demonstrates how to open a new block from scratch he did the following actions: 
1.Inside a blocks ensemble, click on _EDIT_. 
2. That opens up a new brower tab _LIBRARY_.
3. Navigate to _Blocks new.ens_.

In R6 there is no such file. One file I do have which resembles the init block file (clock, in, levels, out) is called new.nksr. It was also located in an Ensembles folder instead of the Blocks fldr.

So my questions: 

1. Did _new.nksr_ replace the former _Blocks new.ens_?

2. Any reason not to relocate new.nksr from Ensembles to the Blocks folder?

Just preparing myself for later on when I get back to R6 having forgotten most of what I am currently learning!

Cheers, Bill


----------



## b_elliott (Apr 11, 2022)

changed title from deleted and reposted my question.


----------

